# Bluebird Rustoration...halftime



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 11, 2015)

So I took the bike out for a little photo shoot. It's at the point now where it has what it needs to be a cool rider. Now I guess I'll take it around to shows and look for parts to finish it. I'm in no rust. 






























Me and my girl had to get a shot with it. She loves this bike as much as I do! 






How I received this bike. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Bike is looking great!  I might have a chain ring for it.   Catfish


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Bike is looking great!  I might have a chain ring for it.   Catfish




I'd be interested, I missed a couple on eBay recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 11, 2015)

I do have a set of wheels for your bluebird tripple step off an elgin. will match your patina to the bicycle very well.....let me know if youe ever looking for a set!! bikes coming out good!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> I'd be interested, I missed a couple on eBay recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




e-mail me.


----------



## wbulick76 (Feb 12, 2015)

Man, that is a seriously cool bike! New to this hobby, never seen one of those before.


----------



## bikiba (Feb 12, 2015)

wbulick76 said:


> Man, that is a seriously cool bike! New to this hobby, never seen one of those before.




never seen one before... there is at least 1 thread a week on it...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 12, 2015)

bikiba said:


> never seen one before... there is at least 1 thread a week on it...




Usually posted by me. Sorry, if I annoy anyone with mine. Only significant bike I own.


----------



## COB (Feb 12, 2015)

I really enjoy seeing your progress on your Bluebird. It is a great bike and a pretty amazing transformation from what you started with! I also enjoyed the story on your acquisition of the bike. It is nice to hear that there are still some good people out there that are not completely driven by the almighty dollar. I always look for your posts, pictures and updates on this bike. Please keep'em coming!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 12, 2015)

COB said:


> I really enjoy seeing your progress on your Bluebird. It is a great bike and a pretty amazing transformation from what you started with! I also enjoyed the story on your acquisition of the bike. It is nice to hear that there are still some good people out there that are not completely driven by the almighty dollar. I always look for your posts, pictures and updates on this bike. Please keep'em coming!




Thanks. That means a lot!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 12, 2015)

COB said:


> I really enjoy seeing your progress on your Bluebird. It is a great bike and a pretty amazing transformation from what you started with! I also enjoyed the story on your acquisition of the bike. It is nice to hear that there are still some good people out there that are not completely driven by the almighty dollar. I always look for your posts, pictures and updates on this bike. Please keep'em coming!




X2

pap
.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 12, 2015)

That looks great. What kind of finish did you put on it, oil, clear? I like it.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 12, 2015)

Shawn Michael said:


> That looks great. What kind of finish did you put on it, oil, clear? I like it.




I used a scotch bright pad soaked in mineral spirits to removed and smooth the heavy rust and grease. Then cleared everything with boiled linseed oil/buffed off excess. 

It takes a few times doing this process to get the feel for it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Usually posted by me. Sorry, if I annoy anyone with mine. Only significant bike I own.




Huh?  If that's how you feel then LMK what you want for that Autocycle whizzer with the 700 series motor you scored recently!  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...hwinn-Autocycle-Whizzerized&highlight=whizzer


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 12, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Huh?  If that's how you feel then LMK what you want for that Autocycle whizzer with the 700 series motor you scored recently!
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...hwinn-Autocycle-Whizzerized&highlight=whizzer




yeah, I probably shouldn't have said that. I've been blessed with a few cool toys.


----------

